# What breed is she?



## amandastory516 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello! 
There seems to be a lot of these posts, but I’m so curious as to everyone’s thoughts!
This is Lulu (short for Cthulhu), she’s my most recent foster fail. She’s extremely rambunctious, loves stealing food and digging through the trash, but she’s also very attached to me and loves her cuddles.
I think she’s so interesting looking, and I’m just wondering what breed she may be.
Thanks!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Which one is Lulu? The grey one or the brown tabby? They're both DSH (Domestic Short Hairs) since you mention no registration papers from an accredited cat association. The grey tabby does have a more unusual spotted coat, that looks somewhat like a Bengal but mixed with a DSH.





Bengal – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







www.cfa.org


----------

